# Silver screen covers



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I've decided to buy external silvers and the choice seems to come down to either screens from either TayorMade or Silver Screen. The issue of seeing out of the cab when I feel like it is important and if I understand it correctly:

1. TaylorMade screens fold down 2/3 of the way from the top only and the bottom panel is fixed - so nobody could remove the panel from the outside

2. Silver Screens' version folds down from either the top or the bottom; half way or maybe more? Presumably the entire panel could be removed from the outside?

Can I please ask for members' thoughts based on their experience.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

We have Silver Screen's version and front panel can be lowered or lifted to meet your requirement.

Front panel can be removed completely if you wish.

Never had a problem with it.

I think there is a version with a net behind the front panel to prevent outsiders from looking in when the panel is lowered, but I have no experience of this version.

Alec


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

rayhook said:


> I've decided to buy external silvers and the choice seems to come down to either screens from either TayorMade or Silver Screen. The issue of seeing out of the cab when I feel like it is important and if I understand it correctly:
> 
> 1. TaylorMade screens fold down 2/3 of the way from the top only and the bottom panel is fixed - so nobody could remove the panel from the outside
> 
> ...


Hi Ray

Can only speak for the Taylormade screens as this is what we have. We have the extra length ones. The only difference between the two I think is the length over the bonnet. This means that the cover is also over the upper bonnet and no water runs into the wipper/rain channel.

There are three pieces to the cover. One each for the side doors and one for the front. There is an adjustable piece of material that hold the sides snug to the inside of the door. The front is held onto the side pieces with wide velcro. This can be 'ripped' down to allow as much light in as possible or removed. They are easy to put up and take down.

Oh and the side pieces go around the mirrors and are held snug with more velcro.

Keeps the heat in water out (of the engine) and we have never had any condensation on the inside. We also use them if the sun is shinning and keep the heat out, and doing this we have never felt the need for air con even down on the med.

Hope that helps

Keith


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

I can only speak for silver screens but the one we bought for our Renault is excellent. We have the internal mesh (day panel) which can be opened by simply pulling back the Velcro either side and folding up or down leaving room for some light and for you to be able to see out without others looking in.

Yes the middle can be removed and taken easily but then so can most things, if your concerned about it then I wouldn't be, removable or not, nothing would stop a stanley knife if they wanted to walk away with something.

I don't think their is much to choose between them but at the time taylor made didn't have the one for my van, having said that I wouldn't hesitate to buy another silver screen product, I was very pleased with it.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Which brand?*

I was just about to order my external silvers from Silver Products, thinking these were the 'genuine' silver screens, when I discovered the web site for Silver Screens (J&M Designs). Oops 

I have not seen any mention on MHF of Silver Products who seem rather shy about their location - only a mobile and an 0845 fax number on their web site. Does anyone have experience of this Company and their silvers?

Ray


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ray

We bought our external screen from Silver Products. It is well made and works perfectly. We have not used the other makes so cannot compare directly but we cannot fault it. Money well spent.

Kees


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes sorry mine is silver products not silver screens, I dont think their is much diffrence between them as Im pretty sure previous discussions have showed that silver screens are the original silver screen suppliers and silver products is another company that their son set up on his own, think it still comes from the same / similar place just a diffrent label.

Stand to be corrected though just trying to put your mind at rest about ordering.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought from Silver Products a couple of months ago and the process couldn't be smoother. My screen includes the net behind the fold down part. There is another thread a couple of months ago where the merits of each were described. To be honest, for me, it came down to cost. Silver Products were cheapest and their quality is excellent. Others who posted in that earlier thread told of minor problems with incomplete delivery, which was sorted promptly. The fact that he only has a mobile number and fax number shouldn't put you off - when the package arrives, you can see the return address as a house number and postcode. He isn't shy of giving it.

BTW - I have no link to the product or seller other than as a highly satisfied customer for use on our 2003 Ducato.

Colin


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Silver Products*

Thanks to all of you - I'll get the order off on Monday.........

Ray


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Ray and all!

When we tried our first SilverScreen, 5 years ago, we were totally impressed by the effect it had on our AS Pollensa. It made the previously cold cab area much warmer, it became part of the lounge.

So when we changed to Our Coral, see the avatar, the very first thing we bought was a genuine SilverScreen. It should have been £130 for the Paragon, the one that folds up or down at the front. I said I didn't want any part exchange built into the price, so it became £110. I asked about picking it up personally, the price became £100!!

When I went to collect, I was offered a show second, end of roll... So I paid £80 or £90.

Our SilverScreen is used all year through. The avatar shows it in use in June in France, keeping the MH cool. We have just spent a month in Scotland, on the Isle of Skye, where it coped very well with the 80mph winds on the Friday, 2 October, and kept us snug. 

If we changed MH again (unlikely!) the first thing we would add would be a genuine SilverScreen from Cleckheaton!!

Soapbox time expired! :roll: :wink:


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*And this what happened*

To draw a line under this topic, and so that other members can know what happened:

I decided to buy from Silver PRODUCTS because the price was right.

When I called the (mobile) number from the web site I was told the screens were not in stock but could probably be ready in a few days despite the web site saying 'immediate despatch' etc.

As regards despatch, bearing in mind the postal strikes, he didn't think he could let me arrange collection but would call me back later. He didn't.

I phoned again the next day and left a message for him to call me back. He didn't.

I phoned Silver SCREENS who agreed that I could arrange collection and the screens are now safely here. Yes, they were quite a bit more expensive.

Make your own judgement...........

Ray


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Silver products is owned by the son of the couple who have the original Silver Screens. He trades mainly on Ebay.
I have a fold down screen from them and it is comparable to his mum and dads product!


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

i purchased my paragon foldable silver screen from silver screens for a peugeot/boxer 1995-2006 and have only used it twice but am having to sell it as i have changed the van and it doesnt fit so will have to order a new one.

i would not go away on non electric with it as i think the difference they make are brilliant and would recommend them to anyone.

regards


----------

